# How hard is it to learn to fly fish?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

It just looks difficult to cast imo.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Casting wise IMO it isn't really as hard as it looks. Just takes practice and eventually you'll be casting without even thinking about it. Taking lessons could help also, but not needed. Read some books or even just look up some vids on youtube, but practice is most important.

The hardest part about fly fishing to me when I was first starting out was presentation, mainly with trout. Just start out at a pond for bass and bluegills and have at it. I warn you, it can get addicting


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

It's not really hard to get the basic casts down. It's just different, you're casting the line not the fly, more about timing and not power.

There is a quote by someone along the lines of " I learned to fly fish in an afternoon and spent the next 40 years trying to perfect it".

If you know someone who knows how to do it you can probably get the basics down in an hour and go fishing after than. If you really are serious about it you should get a lesson, it will greatly shorten the learning curve and keep you from starting out with bad habits. I wish I had when i started.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

What they said. The first time or 2 I was on the water I got a little frusterated but after that something just clicked. I would also suggest starting on a pond for bass and bluegill.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

The casting basics as said before can be demonstrated in a short time--it takes some practice to get good at it and in the heavier line weights, it takes some strengthening of your hand and arm. I took lessons after 15 yrs of "bad casting".

Fly fishing is what you make it or what you expect to get out of it. 

Bluegill and bass are easy but your skills will have to be better for steelhead and trout. Dry fly to trout is harder. Dry fly to trout in chalkstreams is harder still.

Saltwater is further up the scale because of heavier line weights and longer casts, sinking lines, many casts, more technique, and brutal fish.

Flats fishing to permit has been the hardest for me, maybe next year!

You can buy your flies or tie your own but that another story


----------



## TheJGRDispatch (Jun 15, 2012)

Look online and join a local fly fishing club, that's the quickest way to get involved. I am in one in Kentucky with NKFF, but BUFF and MVFF are up here as well as a few TU clubs. They can teach you quickly.

I show a lot of people how to fly fish and I can get them up and running in 30 minutes. 

Overall, it just takes time in the water to get you started.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

TheJGRDispatch said:


> Look online and join a local fly fishing club, that's the quickest way to get involved.


Great idea---it speeds the process---here's one close to you in Brimfield-- 

http://www.westernreserveflyanglers.com/

Im sure the people at TMF in Ravenna can help also.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Backpackers shop put on free casting seminars on the rocky check ther web site


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

not hard, just different...


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Small learning curve at first.....then it clicks.

A few tips to remember.

1. Feel the weight of the line through the rod. It will tell you when your timing is right.

2. Stop the rod pointing high in the sky (1 - 2 on the clock dial) at the end of your back cast. 

3. Wait, Wait, Wait. Once you've stopped your back cast and your rod is high, wait until your line's loop has traveled behind you and is 90 - 100% unwound. This will cause the weight of the line to pull away from you and "'load" your rod for the forward cast. Now, punch your forward cast out and watch it fly.

4. Have fun!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've decided that casting is the easy part. For me it's finding the fish in the river that's hard.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ducman491 said:


> I've decided that casting is the easy part. For me it's finding the fish in the river that's hard.


break the river down into squares. certain squares will hold fish, most wont. fish particular squares. I "high stick" for steelhead, this is how I do it.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Haven't caught a fish since it got hot a few weeks ago. I think I'm going to try again tonight before dusk.


----------

